# Wifi Range Extendeer or alternative to use in Two house in same locality !!!



## Skyh3ck (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello Guys 

Currently i am using TP Link TL-WR841IN 300 Mbps modemat my home.

I have two house in same location just within 30 feet away.

The Router is installed in one house and i want to use the wifi in my other house also. I am getting signal in my second house upto till some few feet, but not inside the house.

I want to use the same wifi in both the house, can you please suggest me what i can do in this situation, is there any cheap alternative available.


Thanks in Advance


----------



## paroh (Apr 12, 2015)

I am also looking for the same. Previously i buy Asus RT-N14UHP High Power Wireless-N300 3-in-1 Router/ AP/ Range Extender i am not happy with it as it have 9dbi three antenna's. but the range is very below if we see the big antenna's. 


The below i selected  if any body personally using these please give a feedback about there range and reliability
1)Leoxsys LEO-300N-3G-AD ADSL2+ 300Mbps WiFi 3G Router Modem Wireless Repeater booster

2)TP-LINK RE200 AC750 Wi-Fi Range Extender

3)TrendNET 300 Mbps N300 Easy N Range Extender (TEW-736RE)


----------

